# Help on this one:)



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any input on this old timer? Supposedly a hawthorne, I'm more interested in those bars Looks like block chain in good shape as well. Too bad the paint didn't fair as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## decotriumph (Dec 12, 2013)

The bars are cool. Can't read the head badge. What does it say?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> The bars are cool. Can't read the head badge. What does it say?




Don't know.. all I know is the owner says it's a Hawthorne from Montgomery Wards and it's been in the family since new


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

Those bars are cooler every time I look at them! Looks like each side adjusts individually? I don't know why else it would have two bolts. Seat looks in real nice shape for over 100 years old. What do you guys think she's worth?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

...well, don't break it up, what do you want for it?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

I have info on that chainwheel at home...can't recall.... whole thing is nice, don't remove dem bars.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...well, don't break it up, what do you want for it?





It's not mine... it is for sale though but out of my price range. I just thought we'd all like looking at it and maybe I'd learn something in the process. I could always pick it up for someone on here. I can afford it with someone else's money


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2013)

The bars I believe are Sagers...I'll see if I can find some reference material?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> The bars I believe are Sagers...I'll see if I find some reference material?




You are correct! I did a quick google search and found them. Thanks


----------



## frogger1903 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like it might have a Fauber Sprocket  !


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 12, 2013)

Whats the selling price on the bike??


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2013)

The flag on the badge is similar to a Yale? Similar but not the same.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Whats the selling price on the bike??




Seller wants $695. I'm sure it's well worth it and I might be able to whittle it down, but I simply can't afford it right now...


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seller says the badge says Hawthorne Montgomery Ward....but I can't find that badge?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2013)

Great...I'd love to see another early Hawthorne badge?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Great...I'd love to see another early Hawthorne badge?




Is thet sqrly's? I have one like that with a #1 in center instead of the building....


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, its Justin's bike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought those bars are made by Sanger?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep! Sager made saddles.

I can store this bike for the owner indefinitely if they're low on space. I'll keep it lubed up and ready to ride as well.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 12, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I thought those bars are made by Sanger?





Oops, my bad!:o


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 12, 2013)

I see the sellers of Sanger bars mistaking the brand because the name stamp was so weak.


----------



## carrotsnax (Dec 16, 2013)

I just cannot wrap my mind around why someone would buy this bike that's been together for over 100 years and is original to part it out or separate it....


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 16, 2013)

carrotsnax said:


> I just cannot wrap my mind around why someone would buy this bike that's been together for over 100 years and is original to part it out or separate it....




Whose parting it out? It's going to a well respected member of the CABE and includes all the pieces that have been together for 100 years...


----------

